# Where do I find 2-way mirrors for my prop?



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Try this link for an alternative.

http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/Wormyt/Bottomless_Pit/pit1.html

This site also mentions using Gila Window Film that he found at Home Depot.

http://fast.horrorseek.com/halloween/spookdawg/pit.html


----------



## jcarpenter2 (May 30, 2004)

I bought my two way mirror for my bottomless pit at a local glass company. It cost $75 for a 24x24 swuare piece. The gila film is a much cheaper alternative that can be bought at any auto parts store. My one recommendation to you. At the top make room for a piece of clear plexi mounted about an inch above your two way mirror. Many people will be touching the glass, this will make it so no one will accidently break your expensive two way mirror.

Life is full of choices - if you don't like your life - make better choices


----------



## Bentrod (Jul 26, 2004)

Deja Vu, I have been working on the same illusion. Except I have the life mask of Linda Blair from the Excorcist, which will appear when the light in the pit goes out, strobes in the hidden compartment will come on and the Horrid face of Regan, along with a loud Roar, which should scare the pants off anyone looking down. I have finished the frame and will be putting in the stone walls later this week. The face will be painted identical as in the movie.
















Luckly I was able to get some of the Mirror tint from a friend, but I was going spend $28.00 at Home Depot for the GILA Mirror Privacy tint. 

Below is a link to an Exorcist Soundboard. It does contain profanity and disturbing sounds but I am going to use the "ROAR" sound byte for my bottomless pit and some of the others for my burned up Teddy Ruxpin. 

If you think the link to the Exorcist Soundboard is a little too much say so and I will edit the post and remove it.

Later,
Bentrod


http://www.flash.silius.net/talkers/exorcistsb.swf

Just because I'm Paranoid, doesn't mean there isn't someone out to get me!


----------



## jandjbarry (Aug 20, 2004)

I wouldn't use glass but use plexi or acrylic... You don't want it breaking and you never know what could happen... Use mirror tint film on it... you can get scraps of plexiglass for free from glass shops...

Jeff

_________________________
Come see our website at:

http://www.hauntedyards.com
_________________________
Moral Flexibility


----------



## haunted_lex (Sep 15, 2004)

Well it seems theres more dis-advantages to a 2-way mirror as there would with Gila Tint. What are the disadvantages of the Gila idea if any?

LeX


----------



## Jay (Sep 25, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bentrod_
> 
> Deja Vu, I have been working on the same illusion. Except I have the life mask of Linda Blair from the Excorcist, which will appear when the light in the pit goes out, strobes in the hidden compartment will come on and the Horrid face of Regan, along with a loud Roar, which should scare the pants off anyone looking down. I have finished the frame and will be putting in the stone walls later this week. The face will be painted identical as in the movie.
> 
> ...



Hey Bentrod

Kewl reproduction on the face mask, I was wondering if u could help me out to get the same one. I will be meeting Linda blair herself in about 3 weeks and it would be awesome if she could sign that !!! Please let me know !!! 

[email protected]


----------



## Bentrod (Jul 26, 2004)

Jay,

I got the lifemask off of Ebay a couple of months ago, it looks like the one in the picture, but its a little lower profile and was painted bronze to protect the plaster. My brother is a illustrator and he said he could paint it to match the photo. I won't get it back for a week or so. Good luck, I hope you find one.

Later,
Bentrod

Just because I'm Paranoid, doesn't mean there isn't someone out to get me!


----------



## frightrisk (Oct 30, 2008)

*Update?*

Did you ever post an update with the finished project? Any diagrams or measurements for distance between mirrors, etc? And most important for me, what are you using to sequence the project? In other words, what electronics do you have to time things out and turn lights on and off and control the sound? I was thinking a stamp controller would do it for me, but maybe there are cheaper options.


----------

